# Top 10 of 2018



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Since we are getting close to the end of the year what are your top 10 cigars smoked in 2018?


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Reserved


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Mine is:

1. Alex Gonzalez Lonsdale
2. Southern Draw Kudzu
3. Ezra Zion Oak & Eden
4. Ezra Zion All My Ex’s Maduro Lancero
5. Arturo Fuente Anejo Xtra Viejo
6. RASS
7. BLTC Benediction
8. Ezra Zion Sugar Cookie
9. Ezra Zion Lucille
10. Room 101 Chief Cool Arrow




Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ncs ccs or both?


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

I don't have a top 10 yet but I think these are box worthy 

Archetype Axis Mundi*

Aging room small batch 356

Chief Cool Arrow*

AJ Fernandez h upmann

Alec Bradley prensado*

Probably a couple more that I can't think of right now. 



Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

talisker10 said:


> Ncs ccs or both?


Both

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Cavalier Black Series
Dapper La Madrena Maduro 
EZ AxX
Jeremy Jack jj23
Sindustry 18’
CFD Charlie fox trot
Southern draw Jacobs ladder
La Palina white horseman 
Craft 18’


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

EZ Jamais
Southern Draw Rose of Sharon
Curivari Buenaventura
EZ Sawn Off Shotgun
Southern Draw Firethorn
LFD Reserva Especial
Fuente Sungrown
Padron 1964 Anni
MF The Judge




This is my NC only list


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Gotta get a Rose of Sharon to try.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Fusion said:


> EZ Jamais
> Southern Draw Rose of Sharon
> Curivari Buenaventura
> EZ Sawn Off Shotgun
> ...


I'd like to see the CCs also and can you make them 1-10

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Cavalier Black Series
> Dapper La Madrena Maduro
> EZ AxX
> Jeremy Jack jj23
> ...


I'm gonna take this as the Cavalier being your number one and the craft is number 9

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

akpreacherplayz said:


> I'm gonna take this as the Cavalier being your number one and the craft is number 9
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


No , I didn't put them in any specific order.... that would stress me out if I had to figure that out lol!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> No , I didn't put them in any specific order.... that would stress me out if I had to figure that out lol!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I believe in you!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Not sure I can put them in order from 1-10, but here were mine.

Opus X Angels Share - best NC

Upmann Magnum 46 - best CC

BLTC Bishops blend 2018

BLTC Morphine 2018

Fuente Anejo 77 Shark Maduro

Black Works Green Hornet

RoMa Craft Neanderthal

Hoyo Petit Robusto

Liga UF-13

EZ Raven


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Pl picadores
Monte añejado
Rass
Epi 2
Epi 1
Padron 3000 maduro
Cohiba coronas especiales
Illusione fume damour
Mag 50
Hdm petit robo


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

1) Davidoff Millennium

No particular order:
Litto Gomez Diez
Las Calaveras Edición Limitada 2016
EZ Brass Knuckles
Archetype Axis Mundi
Room 101 Master Collection 3 Mutante
Warped Black Honey
Fratello Navetta
Illusione Haut 10
Viaje Exclusivo Nicaragua


Honorable mentions: Matilde Quadrata, LFD Air Bender, La Paulina Mr Sam, Room 101 Daruma Mutante, Chief Cool Arrow, Several Roma Craft, an old San Cristobal, , Tatuaje Avion, Tatuaje H-Town Lancero, BLTC Bishop's Blend, Caldwell Eastern Standard Midnight Express, an old Ashton ESG, Aging Room F55M


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Moved to Habanos forum. Forum rules, CCs don't get discussed in General Forum. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

1. 2015-2016 RASS
2. Placencia Alma del Campo
3. Tatuaje Reserva Broadleaf (Unico)
4. 2015 Trini Vigia 
5. 2017 Boli Royal Coronas
6. Undercrown shade
7. Cloud hopper 
8. Regius Black label 
9. T52 pig
10. My father CT 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Ok, I'll play now!! Not in order, but heres the 10 WOW moments i had this year! 
Montecristo #2
Montecristo Edmundo
Cohiba Maduro 5 Secreto
Cohiba Robusto
Trinidad Colonias
Crowned heads Tenneessee Waltz
EZ Lucile
LFD Andulusion Bull
Drew Estate LP 9
Gurkha 15 yr cellar reserve Koi (haters gonna hate!)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_1 Montecristo Petite #2 
2 PSD#6
3 PSD#4
4 PSD#5
5 HUHC
6 Montecristo Media Corona 
7 BBF
8 CORO
9 Partagas Short
10 BPC _

All of these are what i would consider recent production. Nothing older than 3 years. They all smoke well ROTT and with minimal rest shine like a diamond.
As always YMMV :vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Ezra Zion Knuckle Sammich
Crowned Heads Buckeye Land
TLD Thick Lonsdale Mas Fuerte
Padron 1926 Maduro No.90
Ezra Zion Chris Blend
Roma Craft Neanderthal HN
BLTC Green Hornet
Crowned Heads Le Careme Belicoso Fino 2018
Tatuaje Nuevitas Jibaro No.1
Roma Craft Witchcraft 2018


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> Ezra Zion Knuckle Sammich
> Crowned Heads Buckeye Land
> TLD Thick Lonsdale Mas Fuerte
> Padron 1926 Maduro No.90
> ...


I am guessing the witchcraft was a special release that sold out pretty quick. I see reviews online, but none for sale anywhere.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

TexaSmoke said:


> I am guessing the witchcraft was a special release that sold out pretty quick. I see reviews online, but none for sale anywhere.


Yes unfortunately. They only made 2000 hand numbered boxes which included 10 cigars. I was lucky to get a box when they were released because they sold out fast. It looks like next years release is going to be even harder to get.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> Yes unfortunately. They only made 2000 hand numbered boxes which included 10 cigars. I was lucky to get a box when they were released because they sold out fast. It looks like next years release is going to be even harder to get.


Ill keep my eye out. I haven't tried a RoMa I didn't like.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

I have been lucky enough to have smoked some great cigars this year, so in no particular order:




Bolivar Belicosos Finos
HDM Epicure No 1
LFD Andulusion Bull
Padron 1926
Plasencia Alma Fuerte
Arturo Fuente Anejo #55
Southern Draw Cedrus
Don Pipen Garcia 15th Anniversary 
Atabey Delirios
Muestra de Saka Exclusivo


----------

